# extract a short from a dvd



## lilbandit (Dec 5, 2003)

I'm doing a demonstration of a webquest for primary education in a few weeks, my site and material is coming along nicely, I have picked a topic and the only thing that would top off the site would be video content. I need to extract short relevant clips from a DVD and link them to the site so that they pop up in a window automatically. The solution needs to be a no-brainer for the end user, sound isn't vital but would be nice. I already own the DVD's and the site will never be posted for the public. It's a once off demonstration for teachers who would like to update their skills and methods in this area. I do have a reasonable budget but cost is always a factor with education  Does anybody have any suggestions for packages and how it could be done? All help welcome!!


----------



## djarran (Dec 5, 2003)

Working on the assumption that this falls into a "fair use" category of copyright legislation, you might want to check out a utility called DVDBackup which will remove the copy protection from any DVD and create a VIDEO_TS folder containing the raw VOB files.  There are any number of "ripping" tools which can then be used to convert to mov, avi or other formats.  The one I prefer is iRipDVD, which is, unfortunately, no longer available.

Avail yourself of the functionality maintained by those nice people at Google.com, and you should find something suitable.

Dave

Oops, almost forgot the mac DVD resource URL 

http://www.wormintheapple.gr/macdvd/index.html


----------



## 3mors (Dec 6, 2003)

Handbrake

check for this app on versiontracker...


----------



## lilbandit (Dec 6, 2003)

Can these tools output to .mpg or .mov? I need to open a file in a quicktime like environment, use the timeline to select a 10-15 second clip and extract that.


----------



## ByerlyRips (Dec 6, 2003)

Rip the chapters you want with 0SeX.

Convert the video to MPEG-1, MPEG-2, or DiVX with ffmpegX.


----------



## lilbandit (Dec 20, 2003)

ByerlyRips said:
			
		

> Rip the chapters you want with 0SeX.
> 
> Convert the video to MPEG-1, MPEG-2, or DiVX with ffmpegX.



Wound up using bits of everyone's advice, I used OSex to rip the chapters and then ffmpegx to convert to mpg and avi. the clips were still too long and contained footage that was not connected to my webquest so I used Cleaner 6 (not cheap but I had a budget) to convert the files to quicktime. I could then edit the video footage in Quicktime, pick and extract clips that I wanted and export as .mov and .avi. To add the sound, I went back to OSex, extracted the ac3 file, used MAC3dec to convert it to .mp3 and added this using quicktime. I could then use iMovie to clean it up. thanks for your suggestions everyone, I just have to dust off my suit and do the presentation now....


----------



## Pat the Rat (Jan 28, 2004)

This can easily be done  the same way you digitize video from a VCR. It requires, however, a media converter box (like a Sony DVMC-DA2 or a Dazzle Hollywood Bridge). Just hook it up to the computer's firewire and the RCA output of the DVD player and you can digitize the whole DVD into iMovie if you wanted to. No special s/w required.


----------



## ohmelas (Feb 4, 2004)

Hey Gang, since I'm stupid and lazy help me out here. I'm working on a similar issue. I'd like to get DVD clips and throw them into QT format. I'm using OS X 10.2.x and have iDVD, imovie and quicktime pro. I've noticed and read the documentation that these movies like the QT format but DVD doesn't come in that format. I didn't see any .mov files on my DVD.

So simple questions for this thread. 

*Question #1:*What format do DVD movies come in? 

*Question #2:*What software do I use to convert that DVD file format (please include a link on this thread) into QT compatible files?
Criteria includes: I want something that's really functional and friendly. Some shareware stuff seems a bit narrow cast and using 50 applications to do one simple thing seems a bit off the wall. So if there are a ton of options as shown on this post please help me, Mr. Idunnonothin', with the Pros and Cons or a basic featureset of each of these applications you're talking about. It will add to the body of knowledge here and I sure could use some help with this same issue. 

P.S. I don't mean this as a flame to the previous posts but I'm a total novice here and need a bit more help in this area and would prefer if I get a little hand-holding on this issue the first time through. Thanks.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 5, 2004)

lol, this is funny. I wanted to do exactly the same thing. Now take a look at this thread:
http://macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=41120
I hope it will work for both of us!


----------

